# my rig



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice. Check out the flounder gigging section on the pensacola fishing forum, tons of info on there.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice boat, I,m using the same lights from home depot although a smaller generator.  I flounder gig quite often, people have their own way of doing things so just take this as input and do it how you want.

I simply push/pole around mud/sand flats and shell beds standing from my bow, and stick the fish as I go   

Your light set up should be great for gigging.

The key is to find spots that hold a decent amount of fish consistently. I have been gigging in the same little (50+/- square mile) area since I was 7 and my grandpa let me go by my self so I know my area but would not be as successful in an unknown area so don't give up.

A typical night gigging for me consist of starting in a place I have never tried and if it doesn't work out then I just hit one of the holes I know will produce.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

any of you guys try using a power inverter and deep cycle battery to power your lights as opposed to a noisey generator? i suspect it might take a few batteries to get you thru the night but imagine how peaceful it would be to not have a generator buzzing in your ear all night long


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

> Nice boat, I,m using the same lights from home depot although a smaller generator.  I flounder gig quite often, people have their own way of doing things so just take this as input and do it how you want.
> 
> I simply push/pole around mud/sand flats and shell beds standing from my bow, and stick the fish as I go
> 
> ...


hey with those utilitech lights do you notice a dim spot in the middle? the lights in the front are a little better halogens and i notice a huge difference with them they light up the whole area but the orange lights seem to light up a circle with a dark spot about 4 feet around


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

> any of you guys try using a power inverter and deep cycle battery to power your lights as opposed to a noisey generator? i suspect it might take a few batteries to get you thru the night but imagine how peaceful it would be to  not have a generator buzzing in your ear all night long


ive thought about how nice it would be but i pull 2000 watts with my four lights so that would take plenty of batterrys and a heck of an inverter. so i just deal with the noise but i know alot of guys get those honda generators that you cant even here. i walked by one and the only way i could tell it was running was the table it was on was vibrating


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I have used batteries and 12 volt clamp on lights for years but I got tired of the dimming that comes after a few hours of use.  My generator is very quit and I use a piece of thick rubber under it to dampen the vibration it really doesn't cause any problems for me and I like the huge increase in light brightness I get from the 500 watt halogens.  Southbound you know the kind of muddy/cloudy water we deal with up here in n.Fla and I know it is just as bad in s.Carolina,  and yes I have noticed a dim spot with those lights but I deal with it because of the 10 dollar price tag I can replace them and not feel like there is a hole in my wallet.


----------

